# New Step by Step painting



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

OK. This time I'll try to add some info even though my still is not good enough to try to teach others but perhaps it could be useful somehow.

I will also try to convey the problems I see in my own technique
and I'm happy to get some creative feedback to better my skill.



Starting with the reference. 
It's very difficulty to find a photo reference that has a fun composition to paint from for me so this picture is a collage of a lot of different images. 

I picked the waterfall from one image and the right side cliff part from another and so on and put them together in Photoshop.










First I block out the sections. Very crude, very basic.










Next I did the top clearing and the mountain. 
The problem I got right away with this is that I put too much detail on the mountain so later you'll see that it looks to be too close up to the bridge.

I need to learn how to make less details on stuff that should be periphery.










I do have a small studio spot with a big easel but for this one I just held it in my lap and painted infront of the monitors while watching a movie on the other screen.










Filled in the remaining parts, mainly blocking it out .











Finally I tried to direct the light source, making the shadow areas more in shadows and tried to dull down the top cliff mountain side..










I'm quite happy with the result but I do see a lot of things that could be better. 

The problems I can see myself are;
1. Too happy colors. My background is graffiti so vivid colors come naturally. I need to make them more realistic to nature.
2. I put too much details in areas that should be background noice. Need to find the focal point better.
3. the overall look is too flat. Need to find depth better.

What else?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is coming along well and you seem to know what needs to be fixed. The colors are indeed too bright in the background and the rock shapes certainly need some adjustment. I like the step by step post.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I love you showing the process. I see that all the time on Instagram, and I think it helps artists that may not be as advanced learn techniques. 

If I started painting tomorrow, these step by step images would be helpful :vs-kiss:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your painting is beautiful. I love that you put the reference photo together from different pictures. I don't know how to do that, I've never used photo shop.


----------

